# Need Reviews (Animal Plastics, Monster Cages, etc)



## Azaleah (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey guys! My friend is looking to buy a cage for her yellow anaconda. She is looking at an 8 footer that is at least 18" high. Pretty much, we have narrowed down to find that the two places that have the cheapest cages of this size are Animal Plastics and Monster Cages. 

I wanted to know if anyone has any experience with these two companies, and what they think of the cages. Or, if you have another cheapish (under $600 for an 8 footer) company you've had good experiences with, please tell me .

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 17, 2008)

8 FT X 3FT X 23" for $390

Some other models as well. I plan on trying one of their cages. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.boamaster.com/CagesSale.asp">http://www.boamaster.com/CagesSale.asp</a><!-- m -->


----------



## jor71 (Jul 17, 2008)

Puff, you beat me to it....I am thinking of getting the 8x3x30" for 450.

"IT IS 8FT LONG 3FT WIDE AND 30" TALL 
NEARLY WATERPROOF 
LASER MADE 
INTERLOCKING CONSTRUCTION! 
TAKES ONLY MINUTES TO ASEEMBLY 

THE MAIN CORE OF THIS CAGE 
IS COUNTER TOP MATERIAL(MDF) 
AND THE FRONT IS FURNITURE GRADE WOOD 
2 DOORS WITH 6 BOLT LOCKS FOR SECURITY"


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 17, 2008)

I have always loved the Boamaster cages, but how much is it to ship them? Since they are wood, aren't they REALLY expensive?

Also, are they easy to unassemble once put together? (just in case she has to move or something like that).


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 17, 2008)

Same here.

8x3x30" for 450.


----------



## olympus (Jul 17, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend buying one of these cages. It looks very similar to one my friend bought from a show and it didn't hold up to well for his tegu. It's good for desert animals but not for animals that require high humidity.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 17, 2008)

It needs to be sealed like any other wooden cage.


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 17, 2008)

yes, i plan on doing extensive waterproofing. even considering having the interior line-x'd


----------

